# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Fat Butt Michelle Obama Remark Gets Teacher Suspended (Stunning Pics)

## Coolwalker

Look, I am *100% convinc**ed* if the  powers that be declared Obama, ‘Supreme Dictator’ as early as tomorrow,  our spineless Congress and pathetic GOP would roll-over and welcome the  new overlord; not to mention the majority of MSM-raised Americans and weak-kneed Christians that default out of context to Romans 13 due to the softness of today’s trend-setting ‘church’.

      Yes. The comments by the teacher were inappropriate considering his environment. But as Big Brother continues to provoke  our nation to anger while sending offenders to ‘sensitivity training’  (Room 101) as punishment, well perhaps this slice of humor will help...

http://beforeitsnews.com/opinion-con...d-2572868.html

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Aw dude did you have to post a picture?
I'm over here eating and shit. 
 :Puke:

----------

garyo (02-05-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

He's lucky he just got a ten day suspension. I would have fired him. Between the dumbass Chicago teachers going on strike and this moron, it's no wonder our education system sucks.

_Teachers are not there to proselytize for politics or religion. They are there to teach._ The best teachers I ever had never told us their political or religious affiliations until after we graduated. The worst teachers I ever had never let us forget what they were.

----------

garyo (02-05-2013),OceanloverOH (02-05-2013),Trinnity (02-05-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Well, no, hold on, I lied a bit, my sophomore world history teacher made no secret of the fact that she was Catholic and my freshman English teacher was some other form of Christian, but that didn't affect their teaching in a negative way. They didn't use class time to preach Jesus, they just lived it in how they treated us and how they taught, which is what made them so incredible.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> He's lucky he just got a ten day suspension. I would have fired him. Between the dumbass Chicago teachers going on strike and this moron, it's no wonder our education system sucks.
> 
> _Teachers are not there to proselytize for politics or religion. They are there to teach._ The best teachers I ever had never told us their political or religious affiliations until after we graduated. The worst teachers I ever had never let us forget what they were.


it's so much more effective to have them teaching the little buttheads in school to worship these two marxist tools.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> it's so much more effective to have them teaching the little buttheads in school to worship these two marxist tools.


No, it's not. That goes up there with the dumbass Chicago teachers and this moron. What part of "no proselytizing politucs or religion" would allow worship of a politician, exactly?

----------


## garyo

Gotta say, that's one plump rump.

----------

Mainecoons (02-05-2013)

----------


## birddog

They don't call her "Moochelle"  for nothing!

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> They don't call her "Moochelle"  for nothing!


I call her "Moochelle" for the first 5 letters, not the first 3.

----------


## liberal_hack

she is our First Lady and deserves respect

----------


## Calypso Jones

Dat look like a big butt to me.




I knew the media had been wittlin' it down to size.  Doesn't that make them the ones critical of the Hottentot venus?

----------


## patrickt

A. There are things that people on the public payroll cannot do or say in their role as employees.
B. There are things that people on the public payroll in a position of trust cannot do in their private life.

----------

